# Meldhal Dam Sauger



## Creek Warrior (Sep 8, 2021)

May be a bit early still due to the warmer weather this year but wanted to check and see if anyone has gotten out there and gotten into some Saugers?


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Not yet but it won't be long.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

Was catching smaller ones 2 weeks ago at greenup on white spoons. Not had a chance to go back but sure they there


----------



## Creek Warrior (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you for the replies! I am still in crappie catching mode right now but thinking here in a week or two, I’m doing to drive down one night and see if I can hook into a few.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Creek Warrior said:


> Thank you for the replies! I am still in crappie catching mode right now but thinking here in a week or two, I’m doing to drive down one night and see if I can hook into a few.


Any luck?


----------



## Creek Warrior (Sep 8, 2021)

Buzzy said:


> Any luck?


Have not been down there yet, had plans to but my home lakes keep producing and has kept me busy 😃.


----------

